# How are Z4's selling your way



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Ive sold my e46, waiting on week 48 build (nov 29, may have mode to nov 25). Ive had 5 3-series, just curious your take on the Z4 and how Z4 sales are going in CA


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats on your first post here at the fest from another East Tennesseean.





By the way, you sold your E46 for a new E85? May I ask why? :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

damills said:


> *Ive sold my e46, waiting on week 48 build (nov 29, may have mode to nov 25). Ive had 5 3-series, just curious your take on the Z4 and how Z4 sales are going in CA *


Sales are really starting to take off here now....

:thumbup:


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*Z4 Purchase reasons*

Ive had a 95 318i, 95 318is, 98 323is, 00 323cia, 02 325cia, the last 3 being ordered to spec. In some ways I was getting tired of the 3-series, I always wanted a Z3, but had always heard about the failings of the Z3, so I just never went for it although I like the styling

I found about Z4 so I researched it, considered the cost of the options I wanted but the only thing I was undecided about was the styling, so I decided to wait til I seen it up close and drover it before I made up my mind. Once I seen it up close and drove it, I knew I wanted it, so I went for it. I was really impressed with the ride, handling, room and interior, everything plus the upgraded audio system is much better than the HK in the e46 IMHO.

I looked at it like this, if I dont like the Z4 after 1-2 years, Im going to sell it and buy the last e46 body style produced (assuming thats MY 2005), I proably will anyway. Its a second car anyway.

The e46 is by far the best looking car I have ever seen. I think the design is timeless. To be honest, Im a little nervous about giving up the e46, its truly a great car IMHO, but I believe my wife and I will enjoy it running around.

Ive have on order a 2.5, Sterling Grey, Black top, Step, SP, PP, Nav, Heated seats, Premium audio. Build date is now Nov 25th (originally Nov 29), I should get around first or second week of december. A 3.0 would have been about $3300 more and didnt really want to sink ~$47k in a car, Im not into speed so I went with the 2.5.

Thanks for the info about tire mounting, Im going to get some aftermarket wheels, the sport wheels on the Z4 are growing on me, but Im still undecided, the runflats are very expensive


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Why did you give up the stick when you reached the E46's?


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*Z4*

All the 3 series were automatic, orded automatic on the Z4. Ive got a bad back with pain going down my leg. I use to drive nothing but a stick, but when driving around town gets very uncomfortable, so Ive had auto's for about the last 6-7 yrs, makes a big difference on my back.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Z4*



damills said:


> *All the 3 series were automatic, orded automatic on the Z4. Ive got a bad back with pain going down my leg. I use to drive nothing but a stick, but when driving around town gets very uncomfortable, so Ive had auto's for about the last 6-7 yrs, makes a big difference on my back. *


Oh, it's odd that you added the "ia" on the E46's and not the E36's in the post. Misunderstanding.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Z4*



damills said:


> *All the 3 series were automatic, orded automatic on the Z4. Ive got a bad back with pain going down my leg. I use to drive nothing but a stick, but when driving around town gets very uncomfortable, so Ive had auto's for about the last 6-7 yrs, makes a big difference on my back. *


Sounds like sciatica.


----------



## Z4Me (Oct 10, 2002)

*You are going to love your Z4!!!*

I've had mine for three weeks (as of this coming Saturday). I kept saying I wouldn't drive it when its raining, etc. LOL...I can't keep myself out of it. I really like my other car, but my Z4 is an incredible ride. Interesting, I passed on a Z3 in August because of a lot of little things and the Z4 has come through with flying colors. It truly answered all of my negatives about the Z3 (although the Z3 is a great car!).

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sold 'nother one tonite!

:thumbup:


----------

